# Red Spots in Cured Ham



## woodman3 (Jul 4, 2020)

What are these red spots in my ham?   Does it affect taste?   Is it safe to eat?  Never seen this before.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 4, 2020)

Was it a killed and butchered hog?  Wild or domestic?  Wet or dry cured?  Bled out properly?  I would suspect blood clotting in the muscles!  Probably safe to eat once reaching an internal temp of over 160°!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2020)

Was the Cure Injected. What were the ingredients? Looks to me like one of the cure ingredients didn't disperse within the meat...JJ


----------



## Kevin Braker (Jul 5, 2020)

Its called bloodshot, little clots of blood from an animal in distress when slaughtered.


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jul 5, 2020)

Kevin Braker said:


> Its called bloodshot, little clots of blood from an animal in distress when slaughtered.



 Is that true Kevin ???  Never seen it...


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 5, 2020)

I have seen this bloodshot or blood clots before. From what I’ve read it comes from not being properly stuck and chilled. Last fall I had someone off me a free pig just needed picked up. After Killing, sticking then 1.5 hour ride home the hams were full of blood clots. I didn’t even cure them. Tossed them out.


----------



## Kevin Braker (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, 28 years cutting meat and 3 years smoking it....


----------



## Kevin Braker (Jul 5, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I have seen this bloodshot or blood clots before. From what I’ve read it comes from not being properly stuck and chilled. Last fall I had someone off me a free pig just needed picked up. After Killing, sticking then 1.5 hour ride home the hams were full of blood clots. I didn’t even cure them. Tossed them out.


It would of been fine for making sausage or just cooking. No real discernible affect on taste, just looks icky.


----------



## josiegirl (Jul 9, 2020)

the hams off my pig my husband slaughtered looked like that too. probably didn't bleed him right. However I did cure one ham, and turned the other into grind. Didn't notice it at all in the finished ham. Someone said to cook it to 160 is that right? How come?


----------

